# Boyd's Forest dragon - enclosure pics please!!



## Saz (May 21, 2007)

I would be very interested to see how people are keeping their Boyd's, enclosure pics would be much appreciated. 

Does anyone use waterfalls, water features etc in their enclosure?


----------



## Rocket (May 21, 2007)

Cant help you with keeping info (obviously) but Saz, do they handle well?


----------



## Saz (May 21, 2007)

I haven't handled them other than putting them into their new home, but the female was very quiet, and the male was trying to take lemming like leaps and get as far away from me as possible!

I have lots of info from the breeder of course regarding keeping them, but it's always nice to compare notes with other keepers, I want ideas for their enclosure!

:0)


----------



## cyclamen (May 21, 2007)

hmm jealous  thats me. love them so cute


----------



## Saz (May 22, 2007)

Bumpies


----------



## Twiggz (May 22, 2007)

Maybe pm Toad.....doesn't he keep them also? ( or was that where they came from?)
Sorry cant help


----------



## Saz (May 22, 2007)

Bumpies


----------



## fishead (May 22, 2007)

Hey Sazzzz, here's my girls. Still need a boy if anyone can help out.


----------



## Saz (May 22, 2007)

That's just awesome!! Do you use a water feature at all?


----------



## fishead (May 22, 2007)

Hey Sazzz, I made a waterfall that trickled down the left side of the enclosure there and it was great but there was a tiny leak there somewhere that beat me in the end. I carved the fake rock work from polystyrene, hit it with a heat gun to crust it and coated that with bitumen paint then threw on the concrete tinting stuff (can't think of the word for that stuff at the moment doh).
There's a how to thread on that somewhere here on aps. 
I mist them every day or two through summer. Great critters!


----------



## Saz (May 22, 2007)

That's just awesome! Thanks for the info. I'm so happy with my pair, they are just beautiful animals. Really hope you find a male for your three girlies!

:0)


----------



## hornet (May 22, 2007)

looks great saz, will have to come round and see them sometime


----------



## Rocket (May 22, 2007)

Great looking Cage and animals Fishead!!!!! Really impressive!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 22, 2007)

Fishead that cage is spectacular. Can we have some more details please mate. perhaps wider view photos as well.


----------



## Twiggz (May 22, 2007)

Unreal Fishead........wow factor and a half!!


----------



## Toad (Jun 3, 2007)

G'day Saz,

Hope these help out and give you an idea.

Toad


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 3, 2007)

Must agree, great enclosure fishhead


----------



## Jones of the Jungle (Jun 6, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how much does a Boyds usually sell for, and does anyone know if you need a specialist license to keep one in SA?


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 6, 2007)

fishhead i loooove that enclosure.. and those dragons are cute too..


----------



## Rocket (Jun 6, 2007)

Jones of the Jungle,
Yes a Specialist (Class3) Permit is required to keep one in SA.


----------



## deathinfire (Jun 7, 2007)

Pete from canberraexotics has an amazing enclosure for his boyds, u should pop them an email and ask for an image of it. Its by far the best enclosure for a boyds that Ive seen and it gives some of the zoos a run for its money IMO


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 7, 2007)

Saz or Fishead or anyone for that matter, I don't want to hijack the thread BUT....
I have 2 Boyds's 4 months old that I recently purchased, how do you guys feed yours?
I have a small bowl (shallowish bonsai plant type) with fluon painted around the top to stop the roaches & crickets from escaping, I got this idea from the breeder who has a similar setup, I am a tad concerned that they are not feeding, do you guys think they will get accustomed to this setup and feed from the bowl when hungry.
Any tips would be fantastic, as most of us we want to be sure our little guys are feeding enough.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Saz (Jun 7, 2007)

Due to crickets hiding and laying eggs in the substratre, I remove my pair from the enclosure to feed, but they are adults. 

Haven't yet kept Boyd's hatchies, but I have kept angle hatchies, and there's no way they would have eaten roaches out of a bowl as they are a little shy and finicky at that age. 

I kept my angles on no substrate until they were a year old, and fed them in their enclosure, removing any uneaten crickets after 30 mins.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 7, 2007)

My angleheads always ate out of a bowl, and were breeding by 12 months old. However, if they are not eating, you will need to try something else. My boydii do prefer food that is running around, but will take crickets from the bowl too. Mine do have a strong preference for crickets over woodies though. You could always drop some chopped earthworm into the bowl, they go nuts over it in my experience.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Jun 7, 2007)

Magpie said:


> My angleheads always ate out of a bowl, and were breeding by 12 months old. However, if they are not eating, you will need to try something else. My boydii do prefer food that is running around, but will take crickets from the bowl too. Mine do have a strong preference for crickets over woodies though. You could always drop some chopped earthworm into the bowl, they go nuts over it in my experience.


Thanks Magpie,
I offer the crickets running around as well, so they may they are getting some feed from them, but being a new dad to this species I am a little paranoid!. When I count the roaches in the bowl it seems that they are not feeding on them I would have thought these would be preferencial over the crickets.
I do have angles as well and always feed them out of their enclosure , but I found when trying the same with the Boydii they wanted top leap out all the time and did not feed at all. It may be what they have been accustomed to so far.
I'll try the earth worms.
Cheers mate...
Scott.


----------



## Saz (Jun 8, 2007)

My adult boydii will not eat roaches, they will only eat crickets. I'd suggest trying them with crickets. Take the substrate our of their tub/enclosure, and feed them in their enclosure, removing any uneaten crix regularly.


----------



## Renagade (Jun 9, 2007)

I was also wondering how much???? and what time of year hatchies are usually due for sale? has any one got pics of hatchies?


----------

